# Members pictures section



## bowey (Apr 26, 2009)

hey just a suggestion here but why is the members pictures section full of journals? journals that have 0 or hardly no pictures in.. how about a journal section and members picture section since people are just posting journals of what they have done and not alot of pictures.. just a suggestion lol



> Members Pictures
> 
> Its what you have all been waiting for! Post your Mug shots here!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/suggestions/79553-journal-section-poll.html

Take a look at the last post in that thread mate.

The owner of the forum said he would make a journal section weeks ago.

But I gave up trying...


----------



## bowey (Apr 26, 2009)

GHS said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/suggestions/79553-journal-section-poll.html
> 
> Take a look at the last post in that thread mate.
> 
> ...


ah yea sorry i didnt see it, lol should have one like


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

The members pictures is fine as a journals page IMO.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

HJL said:


> The members pictures is fine as a journals page IMO.


Yeah I agree...

..if there are pictures of members.


----------

